# Navigation timing error?



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

I just entered a navigation route from NY to VA in my 2020 MY. Suggested Supercharger stops include *Pedricktown, NJ Clara Barton Supercharger* and then *Stafford, VA Supercharger *(159 miles apart). See attached screen shot.








It is telling me it will be over 6 hours drive time between these two superchargers!. ABRP and other maps apps are telling me less than half that time.

Am I not interpreting this correctly? 

Is this a bug? If so, is there an effective way to report it to Tesla.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't bother with a report, it will do no good. The times shown will likely correct themselves before your first charging stop.

BTW, whenever the system suggests a charging stop in excess of 35 minutes, I'd be looking for an additional stop somewhere in order to keep stops well under 30 minutes. Instead of one 50-minute stop, you can probably charge more miles with 2 20-minute stops.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Let me take a guess. Traffic?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Let me take a guess. Traffic?


 Maybe it's adding a couple hours for that flat tire he doesn't know about yet?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

vjcinajr said:


> It is telling me it will be over 6 hours drive time between these two superchargers!


I've run into this issue at times during road trips.
I was never able to figure out the circumstances that cause it to happen.

IIRC, I just cancelled navigation and re-entered it as a work-around, and it would always have correct timing when I did that.


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

Are they considering the traffic too?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Robin6v said:


> Are they considering the traffic too?


I'm not sure how to take your post. Legitimate question? Making a joke? Something else?


----------

